# my 3 auratus blue



## tartafun (Oct 18, 2010)

Can you sex my 3 dendrobates?
they are 1 year old.

1










2










3


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Post a pic with all 3 together in close proximity to each other, from top looking down, frogs should be in relaxed position, not inflated.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Looks like three females to me. But like Bill said if you can get a pic of all three together it might make it a little easier.


----------

